# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  load balancing بزرگترین نقص SQLServer

## satar_niakan

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان واساتید.
در ابتدا خواهشمندم در صورت امکان در مورد load balancing  توضیح بدید. بعدش اگر این فیچر در SQLServer  وجود ندارد ولی در DB2  و Oracle  موجود است ، چرا مایکروسافت این نقیصه را برطرف نمی کند در حالی که میل سرور های مایکروسافت از این فیچر استفاده می کنند.
با تشکر

----------


## satar_niakan

یه چیزایی پیدا کردم تو ویکی
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_ba...28computing%29
البته هنوز با این بحث که مایکروسافت با این عظمت و اینکه این قابلیت روداره چرا نمی تونه پیاده سازیش کنه؟
http://www.persianadmins.com/site/ar...balancing.html
 http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html

----------

